# This is what I love about weight training!



## Doublebase (Feb 28, 2010)

I know this has been posted before but its such a great video montage.  





YouTube Video


----------



## nova1970sb (Feb 28, 2010)

wow, that first fella jumping was amazing. i couldnt imagine being able to do that. but what was with the guy towards the end sniffing what looked to be a bottle of vinegar?


----------



## FMJ (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow. Some sick training drills going down there.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 28, 2010)

This is a great DVD.  I just wish it was longer.
::Strong::The Movie::


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 28, 2010)

Watched the DVD. 

There is no emphasis on intensity on this forum. What you have here is out of shape trainers that failed at sports. They are experts at being nothing. The ones that achieve learn to find there own way outside of places like this, IMHO.  

Good DVD


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 28, 2010)

today was supposed to be an off day - then I saw this video.


----------



## Much (Mar 1, 2010)

Can you send me a pm of the url?


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 1, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> . but what was with the guy towards the end sniffing what looked to be a bottle of vinegar?



Amonia.


----------



## nova1970sb (Mar 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Amonia.




is there a reason why?


----------



## JayCutler (Mar 1, 2010)

wow!  thanks for the vid


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 1, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> is there a reason why?



Sorry, I meant Am*m*onia...as in _smelling salts_.

"Smelling salts release ammonia (NH3) gas, which irritates the mucous membranes of the nose and lungs,[2] and thereby triggers an inhalation reflex[9] (that is, it causes the muscles that control breathing to work faster[9])."


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 1, 2010)

Good shit.  I would love to have the opportunity to train at a facility like that with some other motivated trainees!


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 1, 2010)

CowPimp said:


> Good shit.  I would love to have the opportunity to train at a facility like that with some other motivated trainees!



I'd puke.  No doubt.


----------



## fufu (Mar 1, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> is there a reason why?



It wakes you the fuck up!


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 1, 2010)

I still don't understand the box squat with the rounding of the lower back at the bottom.


----------

